# Need Help



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

_I have pure white indian fantails,
But I want this kind of fantails: 










What kind of pigeon should I breed my white pigeon with so I get this type of blue marked pigeon? 

Thank you _


----------



## SnRadcliffe (Dec 9, 2014)

_Can anyone help?_


----------

